# A surpirse link I did not add



## Xue Sheng (Jul 23, 2012)

hy in my "Wing Chun to Jun Fan to Jeet Kune Do" thread did the word "Jeet Kune" get linked to the link below

http://www.budovideos.com/shop/cust...gengine&utm_source=shopzilla&source=shopzilla

I did not link it


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 23, 2012)

I've had that, it happened on someone elses post too. Answer on here.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/104411-Aiki-Goshin-Ju-Jutsu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2012)

See here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/103867-Possible-Advertising-Expansion


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 23, 2012)

It's a bit random! It's on Instructors post here when he types mobile phone (sits waiting to see if it will happen again ) http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...o-You-Think-Are-The-Best-Self-Defense-Weapons


You have no idea of how many words I want to type to see what link comes up! :ultracool


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2012)

It's an on the fly generation. Will parse the post and link a few words, but isn't supposed to be a major in your face thing.  Members can (should be able to) disable it, and SM's shouldn't see it at all....will verify settings.


----------



## Steve (Jul 23, 2012)

I see it and would like to disable it.  Shows up on certain words.  I've noticed that when I post from the ipad, it links to a site for someone to buy one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2012)

ok, I redid the settings. SM's will NOT see the links, and regular members can disable them by going through the control panel (settings link, top right corner of page).


----------



## Steve (Jul 23, 2012)

I assume this is the culprit?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 23, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> See here:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/103867-Possible-Advertising-Expansion



Hey, just a cotton-pickin' minute
This is an outrage! I demand an explanation
I'm willing to let bygones be bygones if ya promise not to do it again







Thanks, I was wondering what happned


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2012)

Steve said:


> View attachment 17045I assume this is the culprit?



yep.  So far, it looks to be adding an extra $25-50 a month to the budget, which will cover the extra ram I had installed recently.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2012)

This is why we need more power, ar ar ar. 

[h=3]Currently Active Users[/h] 				 					There are currently 1411 users online. 73 members and 1338 guests


[h=3]Users active in the past 24 hours[/h] 			 				5306 Users have visited the forum. 184 members and 5122 guests


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 23, 2012)

Dayum!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2012)

I've also unlocked the search function for guests, with the hope that it will both aid our search engine results and boost registration.


----------

